# spawning carp question



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

i am a bass fisherman for the most part but ive done some carp fishing before. I was at berlin last weekend and there was carp all over the shallows spawning and i couldnt get them to eat dough balls. Is there any way to get these fish to bite


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Targeting actively spawning fish isn't going to be very productive, and a lot of carp anglers will move to other waters or just put off fishing for a week or two. However, not all carp spawn at one in a body of water, so it is possible to pull a few fish from outside the crazy "orgy" zone.

My best day float fishing was during the spawn a few years ago. A few times that day I hooked into a female and ended up with one or two males in the net too.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Last year when the carp were spawning in the pond behind my home, if I stood perfectly still on shore with my net , I could catch 2-3 at a time. This year, I just watched my boxer chase them up and down the shoreline. The spawn seems to be off now (@least the crazy chasing). I haven't found any hungry ones yet though. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Not sure if they finished spawning in the rivers yet, but I've been catching a lot in the Cuyahoga river the past 2 weeks on nightcrawlers. 

Saturday morning (5/21) I was out there for 3 hours and got 10 carp plus lost 2 more. Biggest was 28" and 9 lbs 10 oz, not a monster but still fun on an ultralight. I had two 27" fish on at the same time; I reeled one in and netted it and while I was unhooking it the other rod went. 

I was out at the river for less than an hour tonight and I had 3 carp on that all snapped off on me. I lost some suckers too. Just one of those days I guess. I was seeing the carp grab floating seeds and leaves off the surface so it might be time to start trying the fly rod too.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

melo123 said:


> i am a bass fisherman for the most part but ive done some carp fishing before. I was at berlin last weekend and there was carp all over the shallows spawning and i couldnt get them to eat dough balls. Is there any way to get these fish to bite



They're very much like women, they'll bite when they want to bite. The best you can do is present the bait well and hope you get something. I seem to have better luck when I leave the bait on the bottom and forget about it.


----------



## Fisherman123 (Apr 30, 2011)

I saw 2 get pulled out of rocky river the other day. they were caught on worms i believe. i tried for them yesterday with corn and didnt catch a thing.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Im not sure of the habits of spawning carp, but we have caught carp when they were jumping in shallows. We call these target fish, simply because you see it jump and then you run over with a can of corn and wait. My friend caught 3 over 10lbs in 2 hours last weekend doing this. (Not monsters, but fun non the less.) Whether or not we catch the same fish that jumped, who knows? As mentioned below by Timjc its best to leave the area where they are jumping and fish the perimeters, simply becuase the ones jumping aren't focused on eating. Fish areas where the carp will leave their spawning areas to eat. Try heading out to a reservior and fish some of the tribs that enter the lake. More than likely the carp will be spawning shallow so fish closer to the lake than the actual stream. 

Once again, I'm no expert these are just my opinions and experiences.
Good luck


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

What type of rig you use, love to catch some from tiny creek

htc incredible


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Targeting jumping fish is a good tactic. There are a lot of theories why carp jump, but it is generally accepted that the fish is feeding in the area they were spotted jumping. With that said, I wouldn't wildly cast at all jumping carp, but if the action is slow in the other areas I have rods, I wouldn't hesitate to chuck one at a crashing fish, especially if it crashed more than one in the same area.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> What type of rig you use, love to catch some from tiny creek


In lakes we use a small hook (bluegill size hook I beleive size one....but not exactly sure.) and fill it full of corn. Usually holds 3-6 small nuggets. Toss it out and crimp a peice of syrofoam from a plate or cup to the line, and leave your spool open. This styrofoam will move when your line begins to move. 

Since your fishing a small creek try carolina rigging a piece of corn. (Egg sinker-swivel-leader-hook.) This should help you combat the current if needed. Also if your line spools off in the current, try adding a peice of bark on top of your line to add a little more pressure.

Good luck.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry size 1/0 not size 1. Big difference.


----------

